# painting a '84 lowsider



## gofish98 (Feb 13, 2008)

need some advice on painting the bottom of the hull. it has 2 layers of paint and 1 layer of spray paint. wasn't sure how to go about getting this done. any help on paint, sand paper, striping methods would be greatly appreciated. trying to get it done cheap but right.

thanks

reid


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Extremely sharp paint scraper to remove bulk,
100 grit sandpaper to finish heavy paint removal,
240 grit to ready for new paint.

wear a good dust mask,
most paints are toxic to breathe,
even old dry paint.

Sandpaper around a piece of packing foam,
will make sanding a curved hull surface easier.


----------



## gofish98 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks brett for your help. 
should i scrape it off dry or use any kind of wet removal solution? 

any recommendations on paint for the hull. 

reid


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't like chemical strippers
mainly because I don't know if they are
safe for the fiberglass and resin.

When scraping find the pressure that only removes paint, not hull.
I work dry, with a plastic drop sheet to catch the dust and chunks.
Don't want the paint chips and dust in my lawn or garage.

If you're trailering, use any good topside paint:
Interlux, Petit, West Marine brand,
I've even used enamel fiberglass exterior door paint

Check with OSWLD for more info on paints to use.
He's always working on something 'noe...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

For prepping, I would suggest hitting it up with 100 grit on rough spots first. Then, sand the whole thing with some 180 grit, then come back with some 220 grit. 


As for paint, I picked up some Pettit EasyPoxy at the local marine store (Marine Express) for $23 a quart. One quart should be enough to paint both inside and outside of a Gheenoe. You would need to buy a quart of thinner. You can either buy spray thinner, or brush thinner depending which method you choose to go with. But Interlux makes a special thinner that'll work for both (Solvent 216), and it cost about $15 a quart.


----------



## simpleman (Mar 10, 2009)

I just picked up my gheenoe with a new paint job today. Looks great, however I opted for awlgrip. Very expensive. I think I would look for a more reasonably priced paint in retrospect. Miamigatorfan


----------

